# F35-B cutaway



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 23, 2007)

I took this from a Russian site...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 23, 2007)

good one


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 24, 2007)

They got it from here...

http://www.darkgovernment.com/f-35cutaway.jpg


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 28, 2007)

Does Putin know you are reading this?

Why else, except for secrecy, would he have detailed plans of our newest fighter jet!!!!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Soundbreaker Welch? said:


> Does Putin know you are reading this?
> 
> Why else, except for secrecy, would he have detailed plans of our newest fighter jet!!!!


That's not detailed at all - it's a cartoon!!! There are no general dimensions, material call outs, avionic schematics or composite material "recipes." All that's shown there was the general arrangement of things (as well as some speculation).


----------



## Glider (Sep 28, 2007)

I wouldn't mind betting that you would get more detail from a handout at Farnborough


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Glider said:


> I wouldn't mind betting that you would get more detail from a handout at Farnborough



Possibly....

Usually that stuff is pretty well screened. Back in the 80s there were always "leaks" by overzealous PR people.


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Sep 28, 2007)

If this was "secret" it wouldn't be so easily found...


----------



## CharlesBronson (Sep 28, 2007)

This would be better placed in the Modern section.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

Konigstiger205 said:


> If this was "secret" it wouldn't be so easily found...



Yep!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 28, 2007)

CharlesBronson said:


> This would be better placed in the Modern section.



Done...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Sep 29, 2007)

JK!


----------



## Graeme (Sep 29, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Usually that stuff is pretty well screened. Back in the 80s there were always "leaks" by overzealous PR people.



I remember reading about a 12 year old boy from Wyoming, during WWII, who wrote to company directors of Boeing, asking for more information on what was then a very hush-hush project-the B-29. He even listed what details he had, and suggested what further information he would like to have.
An investigation revealed that 'loose talk' from factory workers was the source.
"Nothing was ever done to the boy".


----------



## CAVU Mark (Sep 29, 2018)

The illustration is missing the spare tire... the Marines wanted it.


----------

